# GPS-Tracks und Touren im Raum Hermeskeil / Trier / Osburg / Thalfang / Zerf



## chris84 (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

ich bin kommendes WE (Vermutlich Freitag bis Montag) in Osburg und würd dort gerne ein wenig Biken (werde auch vermutlich mit dem Bike hin- und zurückfahren)

hat jemand GPS-Tracks aus dem Gebiet zur Hand? Ein Garmin werde ich zur Hand haben... 

mit Touren mein ich so 40-80km, gemischtes Terrain, gerne auch viele und anspruchsvolle Trails und ein bisschen was landschaftlich schönes... 

Sollte es vor Ort einen Bike-Treffpunkt geben, oder jemand der guiden möchte: Bitte Info!

vielen Dank schonmal!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## chris84 (27. Mai 2009)

na, keine Locals hier vertreten? 

ich hab inzwischen rausgefunden dass der Hunsrück-Höhensteig in direkter Nähe dort vorbei läuft... der dürfte sich wohl lohnen für eine nette Tour, oder?

gibts im Bereich der Talsperre dort brauchbare Touren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nova-maju (27. Mai 2009)

Hi,
kann zwei Strecken empfehlen:

Halbmarathon Erbeskopf
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.18757.html

3er Strecke in Mehring (ist auch ausgeschildert)
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.7792.html
Hier kann ich nur raten die Plus-Teile mitzunehmen!!

Samstags gibt es in Thalfang auch eine geführte Tour. Ich glaube die Treffen sich um 1400 am Schwimmbad. Schau mal auf der Homepage vom Erbeskopfmarathon bzw. schicke mal ne Mail wenn du Interesse hast.


----------



## chris84 (27. Mai 2009)

das klingt doch schonmal sehr interessant! wird alles mal gespeichert ;-) 

Die Mehring-Strecke werd ich mir auf jeden Fall mal ansehen, da bin ich auch schonmal Marathon gefahren, und die Strecke war echt geil!

vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Paul.Steffes (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

da würd ich dir diese Tour empfehlen http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.31911.html
oder auch die
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.33050.html

hab ich aufgezeichnet und würde gut passen. Geht gleich hinter Thomm in einen Singltrail runter ins Feller Tal. Der ist nicht ohne, wegen dem Schiefer! Geht aber, nur nicht zu viel vorne bremsen!! Dann gehts rauf und runter nach Mehring. Hier wieder über die Trails im Mehringer Wald. Dann runter nach Mehring, die Treppe an der Brücke nicht vergessen! und zum Huxlay hoch. Hier wieder Trail-Einlage und sw......
macht Spass, wirst sehen!!

Gruß Paul


----------



## chris84 (28. Mai 2009)

super, die technischen Daten der beiden Touren klingen ja sensationell!

die Ostertour nehm ich auf jeden Fall mal in die nähere Auswahl! Ich denk bei den gemeldeten Witterungsbedingungen am WE lässt sich das sicher auch ziemlich gut fahren! 

danke! ich denke jetzt bin ich bestens vorbereitet!


----------



## Paul.Steffes (30. Mai 2009)

Hi,
bin gestern abend den Trail hinter Thomm noch mal runter. Da liegt ein kleiner Baum,gerade eben gefällt , im Trail und versperrt den Blick auf den richtigen Weg. hatte keine Säge bei und hab auf die schnelle das Ding umfahrbar gemacht. Die Stelle ist 150m nach der Grillhütte. Richtig bist du wenn es sofort in einem S mit stehendem Hinterrad steil bergab geht. Falsch ist der Trail der flach nach links geht.

viel Spass


----------



## chris84 (30. Mai 2009)

vielen Dank für den Hinweis!

ich mach mich jetzt gleich auf den Weg... werde Montag abend oder Dienstag berichten wie es war!


----------



## chris84 (2. Juni 2009)

so, ich bin wieder zurück! 

also: 

Samstag mit dem Bike nach Osburg, Montag wieder zurück. Und Sonntag bin ich die Ostertour von Paul.Steffes gefahren! 

Fazit: 
- der Trail hinter Thomm ist absolut Sahne! 
  aber ohne Navi hätte ich da keine Chance gehabt. Das Ding hat mir aber ziemlich genau gezeigt wo der Weg lang gehn muss. Hat super geklappt. Ihr müsst den Weg öfter fahren, damit er besser erkennbar wird 

- Die Mehringer Mountainbike-Abfahrt ist absolut genial! die kannte ich auch schon von einem Marathon den ich da mal vor ein paar Jahren gefahren bin! Spaß pur! Nur für die Lange Treppe runter zur Mosel hat die mentale Fitness nicht mehr gereicht (Hardtail mit 80mm vorne )

- Die Schleife auf die andere Moselseite und die Nordöstliche Schleife hab ich aus Zeit und Fitnessgründen weglassen müssen... 

- von der Mosel rauf bis zum höchsten Punkt hats die Strecke konditionell ganz schön in sich  Leider folgen dann keine Trails mehr... aber ich hab auch auf dem Hin- und Heimweg gemerkt, dass dort oben im Hunsrück ab einer gewissen Höhe nur noch schnurgerade und rechtwinklige Forstwege vorhanden sind 

- 2 oder 3 Stellen fand ich nicht so cool, das war einmal ein Stück unter eine Hochspannungsleitungstrasse und an einem Feld vorbei (meterhohes Gras und kein Weg erkennbar) und später waren noch der ein oder andere mehr oder weniger lange Weg durch nicht mehr vorhandene Waldwege dabei, die wohl schon lange nicht mehr frequentiert wurden oder bei Holzarbeiten "zerstört" wurden. Die haben nicht wirklich Spaß gemacht, aber ziemlich viele Körner gekostet. Da könnte man als Ortskundiger vielleicht ein paar schönere Alternativen einbauen... 

Wenn ich das nächste mal dort oben bin werd ich auf jeden Fall noch die Moselhöhen-Tour probieren und die Schleifen der Ostertour fahren. Dann hoffentlich auch ohne Erkältung, für ungehemmtes Höhenmeterfressen


----------



## eiri (13. Juni 2010)

Ich suche ein GPX Track von die 110 km Erbeskopf Marathon Strecke. Hat jemand einer link oder dieser gpx?


----------

